
Ask HN: Did you delete Facebook account after the NSA fiasco? - geekam
Also, Are you doing anything about moving away from Google?<p>Note: I am mainly interested in Facebook and Google.
======
terrykohla
No. I deleted it way before that when I found out private companies where
doing this. At the time I was job hunting and became well aware that companies
could pay money to have access to my online data. Particularly companies that
do any sort of background checks.

IMHO there is nothing "new" about the NSA fiasco.

------
krapp
No. There's no point, they're just going to keep my data indefinitely anyway
and give it to whomever they want. "deleting" is meaningless when it comes to
facebook.

------
X4
Tell me a way to delete my data on facebook, afaik there isn't one. Not even
the way of going through the law and legal system. I live in europe, but even
that doesn't help.

I considered using an exploit to remove some data, but that would shot in my
head. And it's patched now anyway

~~~
Irishsteve
Facebook HQ Europe is based in Ireland. They must follow the Irish data
protection law. Some info about getting access or modifying / deleting your
information can be found at

[http://www.dataprotection.ie/ViewDoc.asp?DocID=858&UserLang=...](http://www.dataprotection.ie/ViewDoc.asp?DocID=858&UserLang=EN)

------
scottmey
Yes, but it's been on my mind for a while ( ever since my feed has become
populated with advertisements ). The NSA fiasco wasn't really the reason, but
it definitely helped me conclude the time was now.

------
LoganCale
I deleted my Facebook account years ago. I still have a Google account, but I
use it minimally. I started backing away from Google before all this began,
even.

~~~
geekam
How'd you move away from Gmail, Google search?

~~~
LoganCale
My original comment was somewhat incorrect. I log in via a browser minimally
these days, but I still rely on both Google search and Gmail. I hope to find a
good alternative to Gmail at some point, but it hasn't happened yet.

~~~
X4
try [http://ecosia.org](http://ecosia.org) or
[http://startpage.com](http://startpage.com) or
[http://duckduckgo.com](http://duckduckgo.com) or
[http://blekko.com](http://blekko.com)

I often visit ecosia and hope I could do more than that to recover & save the
rain forest.

Keep in mind that bing.com is the same as google.com regarding surveillance.

------
dlinder
Forget the pointlessness of deleting your account - the real value is not
continuing to feed the beast.

------
ibudiallo
Deleting your data on Facebook or Google doesn't change anything. They just
mark it as deleted.

